# worried :-$



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

hi all,
I am due to be having an unmedicated iui next month. In preparation i thought i would use the ovulation predictor kits this mont to try and get an idea when i ovulate.
I am now on day 18 and nothing. I have been testing 3 times a day.
I am really worried that this means i'm not ovulating. All of my hormone levels came back in normal ranges but they didn't do the progesterone one at the right time. I am due to have that this month on day 23.
Is this something i should be worried about?!


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been monitoring my cycles for a few months now (in readiness for IUI in the autum) and I don't seem to ovulate till day 20 of a 29 day cycle

Not sure if this is a bad thing yet, I've had my bloods done but not had the results back yet

How long is your cycle usually?

Xxx


----------



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I have only been tracking since the beginning of the year and had 28, 30 and 28.
I know there is no such thing as normal but I just don't want it to affect next months IUI!
Are you going donor sperm route? 
It is all so scary, and I don't allow myself to get excited because success rates are so low :-(


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey tsnewbie
There is a chance you missed it, some women on here test twice a day as the spike is quite short. If your Dr has taken bloods to make sure your ovulating then you most likely are, you might be late because your stressing too. I don't ovulate till after day21 of a 34 day cycle, so give yourself a couple more days and if you're worried call your clinic.


----------



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi may,
Thanks for your response.
I have the blood test next Monday so I guess I will wait for the results of that before I start worrying myself.
How are things going with you?


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi tsnewbie, yes I'm going the donor sperm route, I feel the same as you, so nervous about success rates and it not working but also so excited about the possibility it might work!

I'm probably doing iui in Sept/Oct. just waiting for my first consultation to talk about the results of my tests and if IUI is my best option. I've have to wait six weeks to to find out my results as I couldn't take any more time off work to get to an earlier appt so had to wait till they had an late appt free. 

I hope tmy bloods are ok, I hate waiting! 

Good luck x


----------



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Had blood test on Monday to check if ovulating....got a voicemail today saying we need to discuss your blood test results and how we will proceed. I had already been told that I was going with unmedicated iui.....so worried something is wrong. I know I just need to speak to hertomorrow but feel sick with worry.


----------



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Got the blood test results back today, and unfortunately it showed I wasn't ovulating. So, they have suggested I go with a medicated cycle.
I know plenty of people do it, I think it is just a shock because they told me everything was ok. 
Things are all a little rushed this month so I am going for June.


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Tsnewbie,
that's a shame, but medicated means they can control a lot, so it means your getting closer. I had my first IUI today (with Gonal F injections), got 1 leading follie at 1.7 and another 5 at 1.5 or 1.4 so went a bit early this cycle, will have lower drug dose next time I think. I didn't Ov in their time frame on Clomid, but each time I started a new cycle the scans showed the 1.3 follicles that had been there early in the cycle had gone, so if I didn't ovulate where are they? I think I just ovulated on day 21-23 and so their blood test was too early for me.


----------



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh good luck may.....I have my fingers crossed for you!
How many go's are you thinking of giving yourself? Is it much more expensive with the drugs?
I am so confused now....no idea what drugs I would need, when etc


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Tsnewbie

I'm on the NHS, so they will give me 3 for sure with another 3 if they think it is likely to work with a few more goes. So I don't know about the drugs (although I did google Gonal F to find an a American site where they were talking about $300, but I'm not sure when it was). Some women take Clomid, which is cheaper and seems to work for some (not for me). 
I had a few weeks of counselling and it really helped me, I hadn't realised how much of it I was blaming myself for, or what odd ideas I had about how it should happen and what's natural. I'm a pretty easy going liberal, but it seems my catholic upbringing has had lasting effects ( I spent my late teenage years terrified I'd get pregnant on the pill). If you're confused or feel rushed it might be worth talking to someone.


----------



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Most of my worries are coming around the cost, as I am doing this on my own I am self funded :-(
I have an appointment on the 14th may so I just need to try and relax until then!
How is your 2ww going? I hope well!


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi
Yeah 2ww is OK, had some bleeding but the clinic says that could be the hormones they gave me or implantation - so nothing or a good sign, just to aviod strenuous activity and wait. Only a week to go, although she said not to test till the 14th I guess I'll probably get AF before that. Self funded sounds stressful, good luck with your first appointment I hope it all works out quickly for you. Whn I told my boss I might need to pay for a couple of IVF rounds she was like .... well its like the cost of a new car, only you wan it more than anyone every wanted a car.... she's kinda right although I've always had cheap second hand cars.


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

I had a test that was inconclusive as to whether I'd ovulated or not so did a repeat the following month on Day 19 which showed that I had. Some months you just might not ovulate, timings of the blood test may be on the wrong day. There are many variables on the progesterone test and one test does not conclude that you do no ovulate full stop. 

From reading the boards on here it seems that most ladies doing IUI have medicated cycles. If my 2nd IUI had not worked I had already arranged a prescription with my GP for a low dose of Clomid (£7 on prescription) not to help me ovulate, but to increase number of eggs and perfect the timing. This was on the understanding that i would also have follicle tracking scans (usually 2/3 days in a row at cost of £120 per scan) and be told by the scanner the optimum date on which to be inseminated. I know nothing about trigger shots etc...I was quite okay with the idea of twins ... Clomid increases chances of multiples but obviously makes you higher risk of something going wrong. 

I went abroad for treatment - in the end it did not work out cheaper than UK - it was about the same £1000 a cycle but there were no obstacles like clinics been closed at the weekend. 

If you are not in an immediate rush why not have another test this month and use ovulation sticks like crazy - on the cycle that worked for me I went mad on the Clearblue digital ones. Also spent an unnecessary two days over in Denmark just to be there on ovulation day. I don't believe I was just lucky - I left nothing to chance on my second attempt.

As a 35yr old I was told their IUI success rates were about the same as a fertile couple having sex ...25% and takes on average 5-6 goes. They suggested 3 unmedicated cycles, 3 medicated and then move across to IVF. Off the record the midwife said many women who do not have fertility issues are successful after 2/3 goes of IUI. 

Once you start your actual treatment you will feel so much better - the waiting is awful.

X


----------



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Best of luck may 
Helena, thanks for all that info, really helps!
I think I will just go with the medicated cycle. It won't be until June, but this month I will test 3 times a day. Annoyingly I am on the 32 day of my cycle, wish it would just come this month!
That is awesome that it worked so quickly for you....congratulations! I hope it will be the same for me


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

hi tsnewbie, I am on my 2nd medicated cycle of iui. My consultant recommended medicated even though I do ovulate and any other fertilty 'issues' have been dealt with. Perhaps because of my age and also as someone else said it can be 'managed' and there is less randomness. I have used gonal f both times and trigger shot - ovitrell. The total cost is in the region of £300 - I researched diff place to get the meds .... the prices do not vary significantly. I have had lots of unwelcome surprises along the way ... so I know how you feel. Good luck xx


----------



## tsnewbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you rach, I hope all is going well for you now.
Another thing to be worried about now.....I am about 8 days late, and there is zero chance it could be pregnancy.
I have no idea whether it is going to come late, or just not at all. Do I do the ovulation sticks from now and presume it just isn't coming?!
This is tough!


----------

